# Instalacja cairo-dock

## kabanek

Witam,

próbowałem zainstalować cairo-dock, lecz bez rezultatów. Szedłem wg opisu ze strony http://glx-dock.org/ww_page.php?p=Paquet%20Gentoo&lang=en jednak bez sukcesów

 *Quote:*   

> kaban portage # layman -a desktop-effects
> 
> * Failed to add overlay "desktop-effects".
> 
> * Error was: Overlay "desktop-effects" already in the local list!
> ...

 

przegapiłem coś?

----------

## unK

masz w make.conf linijkę

```
source ścieżka_do_pliku_konfiguracyjnego_laymana
```

?

----------

## kabanek

tak, mam

natomiast:

```
cat /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""
```

----------

## unK

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> * Running... # ( cd /var/lib/layman/desktop-effects && /usr/bin/git pull )
> ```
> ...

 

pewnie masz ten plik w /var/lib/layman/make.conf (była zmiana tej lokalizacji w plikach konfiguracyjnych kiedyś, pewnie nadpisałeś).

----------

## kabanek

fakt, coś się ruszyło, dzięki

----------

## kabanek

niestety podczas budowania....

 *Quote:*   

> emerge cairo-dock
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.
> ...

 

----------

## Jacekalex

Zainstalowałem tą wersję:

 *Quote:*   

> dev-cpp/cairomm-1.10.0 svg
> 
> dev-python/pycairo-1.10.0-r2 svg
> 
> x11-libs/cairo-1.10.2-r1 X glib opengl qt4 static-libs svg xcb
> ...

 

I działa prawidłowo.

System 64bit, kompilator:

```
gcc version 4.6.2 (Gentoo Hardened 4.6.2 p1.3, pie-0.5.0) 
```

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## kabanek

ja zainstalowałem ze źródeł z ich strony i poszło bezproblemowo

----------

## Jacekalex

A ja myślę, że problemowo.

Kompilacja pociaga za sobą dość scisłe zależności z bibliotekami, portage może sam dbać o takie zależności  (zwłaszcza, jak w make.conf w zmiennej FEATURES dodasz opcję "preserve-libs"), kompilując z palca, musisz zadbać o nie sam, i od czasu do czasu przebudować program, jak przestanie działać.

Ja mam FEATURES ustawione tak:

 *Quote:*   

> grep FEATURES /etc/make.conf
> 
> FEATURES="sandbox ccache  assume-digests distlocks news parallel-fetch protect-owned preserve-libs sfperms strict unmerge-logs  userfetch metadata-transfer nostrip splitdebug usersandbox webrsync-gpg"
> 
> 

 

Jak chcesz często conieco kompilować z palca, to lepiej poczytaj o pisaniu i przerabianiu  ebuildów, (ebuild ma składnię zwykłego skryptu powłoki), prywatym, lokalnym overlayu i zatrudnij do roboty portage.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

